# Bellagio vs The Venetian?



## Steve (Feb 8, 2014)

For those who have stayed at both hotels in Las Vegas, which do you prefer?  I don't gamble much, if at all, so I am not interested in the casinos.  I care about the rooms, pools, and restaurants.  Both of them have an Italian theme which is very appealing.  They are about the same price, and both have mostly great reviews on Trip Advisor.  Any preferences?

Thank you,

Steve


----------



## Luanne (Feb 8, 2014)

Of those two I've only stayed at the Venetian.  What I liked is that all of their rooms are suites, so you're pretty much going to get a good sized room.  Since I haven't stayed at the Bellagio I can't compare.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 8, 2014)

Tough dilemma.  Boy, I am gonna watch this one, since I can afford the Stratosphere on a weeknight or two! (now where is that 'just kidding' smilie....)

Jim


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 8, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Of those two I've only stayed at the Venetian.  What I liked is that all of their rooms are suites, so you're pretty much going to get a good sized room.  Since I haven't stayed at the Bellagio I can't compare.



We also have only stay at the Venetian. The Venetian is rated as a Five Star Hotel. Great location on the strip and outstanding service by the staff.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2014)

If you don't care about gambling, you should consider a timeshare for a fraction of the cost.  RCI has some great rental deals.


----------



## Steve (Feb 8, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> If you don't care about gambling, you should consider a timeshare for a fraction of the cost.  RCI has some great rental deals.



I love timeshares, but sometimes it is fun to stay at a nice hotel.  

Steve


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 9, 2014)

I haven't stayed at either hotel, but I love the fountains at the Bellagio. I could watch them for hours. I also love the lobby (Chihuly glass sculpture on the ceiling) and Conservatory & Botanical Gardens.

Bellagio would be my choice!


----------



## Karen G (Feb 9, 2014)

I've stayed only at the Venetian, but I love both hotels. How many nights are you planning on staying?  Maybe you can spend a couple of nights in each place and let us know what you think.


----------



## SunSand (Feb 9, 2014)

I agree that the Venetian rooms are superior, because of their suite layout.   The Bellagio is centrally located and connected to City Center/Aria/Monte Carlo via a free elevated tram.  The tram connects you to the MGM side of the strip.  All in ones taste.  You really can't go wrong with either choice.


----------



## Steve (Feb 9, 2014)

Karen G said:


> I've stayed only at the Venetian, but I love both hotels. How many nights are you planning on staying?  Maybe you can spend a couple of nights in each place and let us know what you think.



Hi Karen,

This will be a short stay as part of a trip to Arizona, so it won't be practical to change hotels, but I like your thinking!  

Steve


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 10, 2014)

A hidden jewel at the Venetian is their pool area .


----------



## sammy (Feb 13, 2014)

*Have stayed at both multiple times*

I have stayed at both and both are of course outstanding.  

I prefer the Venetian for its far, far superior rooms which are suite-like, and I favor it slightly for its proximity to the north end casinos that have some great shows (Venetian, Pallazzo, Wynn, Ceasars, Mirage), its proximity to the shopping mall, its proximity to a tix4tonight location (even thou I always buy ahead  ), and its proximity to some inexpensive casinos if I'm tired of the $50 tables and want to squeeze into a $5-$10 craps table for a bit. 

The Bellagio IMHO is lovely and comfortable as well and would be my preference if I wanted to spend more time on the south end of the strip near the MGM, Luxor, Excalibur, NYNY, Paris.  

If you have specific questions about them I'll try to answer.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 13, 2014)

SunSand said:


> I agree that the Venetian rooms are superior, because of their suite layout.   The Bellagio is centrally located and connected to City Center/Aria/Monte Carlo via a free elevated tram. The tram connects you to the MGM side of the strip.  All in ones taste.  You really can't go wrong with either choice.


The Bellagio and their tram is on the west side of LV BLVD, where-as the MGM and the Venetian is on the east side of LV BLVD.  The LV monorail is on the east side of LV BLVD though.


----------



## blackjack (Feb 13, 2014)

*Depends on what you prefer*

I have stayed at both.

Positives for Bellagio:
more centralized location for walking around.  Olives restaurant for lunch.  next door to forum shops and city center.  

Positives for Venetian/Palazzo:
The suites are much bigger and nicer.  Has the canal shops to walk around on site.  The Canyon ranch spa is pretty awesome.  I prefer Palazzo over Venetian since it is newer.

Can't go wrong with either.  Wynn should be the same price range.  Don't mean to confuse and add more resorts to your list.  I just got back last weekend from Wynn and had a great time!

Most importantly, go and have fun!  And if you love Japanese food, you gotta check out Raku on Spring Mountain.  

Jack


----------



## Carole550 (Feb 20, 2014)

*The Venetian Hotel*

When choosing a hotel in Vegas, my husband gave me the choice.
I chose the Venetian because I loved Venice on our trip to Italy.
Most of Vegas tries to replicate another place.

The rooms were great and we got a better price calling the hotel directly and staying Monday- Thursday.
Most hotels raise their rates on the weekend.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 20, 2014)

Carole550 said:


> When choosing a hotel in Vegas, my husband gave me the choice.
> I chose the Venetian because I loved Venice on our trip to Italy.
> Most of Vegas tries to replicate another place.
> 
> ...



We definitely found when we stayed there the week nights were much less than the weekends.


----------

